# What are Goodeids?



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Believe it or not there are more species of fish in the livebearer family then what is offered in your pet store (Swordtails,Guppies,Mollies,& Platies). There are a bunch of wild type livebearers that don't get much attention and a lot of people probably have never even heard of them. One of these groups of livebearers are called Goodeids. Goodeids are in the family class of Goodeidae. They are a freshwater livebearer (like Swordtails, Mollies, Platies, Guppies, etc) from Mexico. Unfortunately, all but 3 species are facing extinction or already are extinct in the wild. One specie has gone extinct with no captive population. There are around 50 different species and some are saved from extinction because of interested fishkeepers. Goodeids are not only rare in the wild but also in captivity. They are in very few numbers. Interested fishkeepers are the only hope for Goodeid preservation/conservation. Some of the more popular species of Goodeids are Ameca splendens, Xenotoca eiseni, Zoogoneticus tequila, Xenotoca variata, Ilyodon furcidens, and even a few of the Characodons. However, there are much more species out there that are just as interesting, colorful, and full of personality as these that really need a lot of help. Some species, like the Xenotoca eiseni for instance, have several different collecting locations. Keeping this collection information is very important. Each location has different genetics then the other and these locations should be preserved in location only tank to preserve these fish. Goodeids should never mixed with other species or other locations of the same specie to preserve these fish and to prevent crossbreeding. They should all be kept in specie/location only tanks. For the most part Goodeids are easy to keep and breed. Some species need special care. Majority of the species mostly need a veggie diet with some protein (brine shrimp,blood worms, etc). All species like to have frequent regular water changes. The best temperatures to keep Goodeids are at room temperature. 60-72 F. Some species need colder temperatures. To breed, just feed them, change their water frequently, and give them time. They are not overly prolific as other species and should be given at least a 3 month winter rest. When young, they only have a few huge fry (2-8 fry) but as they get older they have more (15-30). For more information check out these sites.
http://www.goodeiden.de/html/england.html
http://www.goodeiden.de/html/goodeids.html
http://www.goodeidworkinggroup.com/

If you are looking for fish that are different, full of personality, addicting to keep, and need help in conservation/preservation consider keeping Goodeids. If you are interested in keeping these fish and want to help preserve them check out the American Livebearer Association, Goodeid Working Group, and North American Goodeid Working Group. The American Livebearer Association and North American Goodeid Working Group is also on Facebook. These are the best sources of getting rare/threatened livebearers. Consider joining these groups to become more involved in conservation/preservation efforts of these fish and as well as getting these fish to keep in your tanks. 
http://www.goodeidworkinggroup.com/
http://www.livebearers.org/
https://www.facebook.com/ALA.NAGWG.1234

https://fcas.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/amecamale.jpg
Male Ameca splenden (Not my picture. Picture from Google)


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Those forums look to be more or less abandoned. Any source for pahrump poolfish exist in nevada?


----------

